# need homes for several birds



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

hi everyone,

recently i am unable to keep up with lots of youngsters I planned to keep. gas prices even though they've gone down are steal hurting me and my current teams ability to train. I need help in moving out some nice youngsters that are 08 banded. yours for the taking. most are homers with great background.

let me know if interested. they are free to good home about 11 or so. mostly blue bars and checkers.

located in southern new jersey and not far from philadelphia area.

thanks,

luis


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

if you still have the pigeon i am intrested


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im looking for a pair of homin racing, will you be able to ship?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> im looking for a pair of homin racing, will you be able to ship?


that post is from 2008...


----------

